# أهم أسباب تعليق الجهاز وطرق علاجها



## pola (9 يناير 2006)

*أهم أسباب تعليق الجهاز وطرق علاجها*

اهم اسباب تعليق الجهاز ؟ 
أهم أسباب تعليق الجهاز وطرق علاجها 

عادة ماتكون هذه المشكلة حلها صعب او غير معلوم لكثرة الاحتمالات التي قد 
تكون من العتاد نفسه او من البرامج المستخدمة يعني اما هاردوير او سوفت 
وير, اسهل طريقة لمعرفة ما اذا كانت المشكلة من العتاد ام من البرامج هي ان 
تأخذ الهاردسك و تضعه في كمبيوتر اخر و تشغله و تعمل عليه , اذا ظهرت 
المشكلة فاحتمال 99% ان تكون من السوفت وير , و ان لم تظهر المشكلة 
فانها من الهاردوير 
طبعا ليس كل واحد منا يستطيع ان يأخذ الهاردسك و يضعه في جهاز اخر , 
لذا سأذكر بعض الامور الشائعة التي عادة ما يكون سبب تعليق الجهاز منها 
من اهم الاسباب المتعلقة بالهاردوير هي مروحة المعالج, فالمروحة ذات 
اهمية كبيرة جدا جدا و عملها من دونه يؤثر سلبا على الجهازو عادة عند 
تلف المروحة او عدم عملها بالشكل المطلوب ترتفع درجة حرارة المعالج و تصل 
الى حد يفصل فيها المعالج اوتوماتيكيا و لا يعمل اي لا يستقبل اي شيء و لا 
يعالج المعلومات لذا يعلق الجهاز و لن تستطيع تحريك حتى الفأرة, عندها 
افتح الغطاء و كن حذراً من الكهرباء و ينصح بفتح الغطاء قبل التشغيل و 
انظر لمروحة المعالج اتعمل بالشكل المطلوب .؟ اهي طبيعية؟اذا شككت في 
امرها ,تستطيع استبدالها . 
الامر الثاني هي البرامج, كثرتها قد تسبب استنزاف موارد النظام و تجعلها 
لا تعمل بالشكل المطلوب و تسبب التعليق في بعض الاحيان. فمثلا في الستارت 
اب الكمبيوتر يحتاج الى ثلاثة ملفات فقط و الباقي هي من عند المستخدم 
ايضيفها ام لا و الملفات هي: 
ScanRegistry 

و هو المسؤول عن عملية المسح في الريجيستري عند تشغيل الجهاز في كل مرة 
و يضع الباك اب في حال حدوث خلل للرجوع اليه 
TaskMonitor 
هذا الملف هو الذي يمكن المستخدم من استخدام ال 
CTRL+ALT+DEL 
و من دونه لن يعمل هذا الامر,
 SystemTray 
المجموعة الصغيرة من الايكونات التي تظهر بجوار الساعة. 
باقي البرامج لا حاجة للجهاز بها تستطيع ازالتها كلها بإزالة علامة الصح 
من جوار اسم البرامج الموجودة في 

start>>run>>msconfig

و بعدها سيطلب منك الجهاز اعادة التشغيل و بعدها تستطيع ان ترى ايكون 
التعليق من البرامج ام لا , جرب ازلة جميع البرامج و تجربة الجهاز, ثم 
اعد البرنامج تلو الاخر حتى تكتشف ايهم هو السبب. 
الامر الثالث هو وجود ملفات غير صالحة للاستخدام , عادة تكون ملفات نظام 
التي تحوي في بعض الاحيان ملفات فاسدة ان صح التعبير, في وندوز 98 
توجدميزة بحث عن الملفات الفاسدة و تدعى 

C (System File Checker) 

تستطيع الوصول الى هذه الميزة بالذهاب الى زر ابدأ ثم 

run>> sfc 

و سترى ان وجد بعض الملفات الفاسدة ام لا 

الاحتمال التالي هو من برنامج الانترنت اكسبلولر, فتوجد نسخ فيها ملفات 
تتعارض مع النظام , تستطيع التأكد من ان الخلل ليس منه بالتصليح 
الاوتوماتيكي له بالذهاب الى 

Control Panel / Add-Remove Programs 

و اختر منها 

Microsoft Internet Explorer 

طبعا لا تنسى رقم النسخة و بعدها اختر 

Add Remove 

و سيسألك بعدها ماذا تريد ان تعمل , اصلاح او ازالة او الخ .. اختر منه 
اصلاح لكي يصلح المشاكل ان وجدت 

الاحتمال التالي هو البرامج الضعيفة, فهناك برامج تم برمجتها بطريقة 
ضعيفة تسبب تعارضا مع ملفات النظام فمثلا عند تشغيلها تأخذ مساحة في الرام 
اي في الذاكرة , و عند القيام باغلاق البرنامج المساحة المأخوذة من 
الذاكرة لا تتحرر بل تظل محجوزة و عند القيام بتشغيل غيرها من البرامج 
تضعف موارد النظام و تسبب شل و تعليق الجهاز, هناك برامج مخصصة منتشرة 
عبر الانترنت لقياس الذاكرة مباشرة و التأكد من هذا الاحتمال 
الامر الاخير من الامور الاكثر احتمالا لوقوع هذه المشكلة هي وجود فيروس في 
الجهاز, فعمل الفيروسات تختلف باختلافها منها ما يدمر الجهاز و منها من 
يتكاثر و يؤثر سلباً على عمل و أداء الجهاز مع مرور الايام , التأكد من 
خلو الجهاز من الفيروسات امر مهم دورياً


مع تحياتى اخوكم : pola


----------



## pola (9 يناير 2006)

فين الردود ياجماعة


----------



## blackguitar (7 مارس 2006)

*موضوع جميل اوى يا بولا وفكرة حلوة انا هجربهم وربنا يستر لان جهازى عملى مشكله*


----------



## MODY2008 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أهم أسباب تعليق الجهاز وطرق علاجها*

ألف ألف شكر علي المعلومات المفيدة و القيمة جدا ، و نحن في انتظار كل جديد و رائع منك مثل موضوعك 
هدا ، أكرر الشكر مرة أخري


----------



## روابي المجد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أهم أسباب تعليق الجهاز وطرق علاجها*

شكررررررررررررررررا


----------

